# New Smoker



## fife (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello All:

Question for you, Has anyone used the Smoke Hallow 30" Electric smoker?

I am looking to get one and would like to know if it will do the job.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - best advice I can give you is to learn how to use the search bar at the top

If you use the search bar and type in smoke hollow 30 this is what you will get

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoke+hollow+30

Good luck


----------



## chef willie (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. As far as your question I'm sure you'll find members split....some will love them and some will hate them. I would suggest taking some time and type in Smoke Hollow reviews in the great search bar tool above and read all you want on the model you are considering to get some first hand input. Or maybe ask a specific question about that model in the general discussion forum before spending hard earned cash. Me? I run a Master Forge Vertical gasser, which I like after some mods, but wish I had held out for the XL model. Good luck with the search. Like any hobby/passion your first piece of equipment will probably not be your last.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Most of the guys here with electric smokers have Masterbuilt's. They are a very popular, well built smoker.


----------



## fife (Mar 15, 2011)

OK here is what I have so far.







The new smoker complete.







Burnt in complete. Smoker added after this process so lets see if we get smoke.


----------



## fife (Mar 15, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAA

I have smoke I had to do some mods to the smoker and as soon as I am allowed to post pix I will show ya what I had to do.

Count down to putting some meat on smoker will start soon.

I have to work at the fire station tomorrow but Thursday it will be *smoke showing* at the Fife house.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. nice to have ya


----------



## fife (Mar 15, 2011)

Well UPDATE:

I was getting a reading of 60 degrees off on the Smoke House Smoker so I went to Lowes to look for a new thermator and I found this.







So back to Gander Mountain the Smoke Hallow goes and it is the SAME exact price.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## roller (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum..If anyone has not mentioned it yet you might try the search buttom....lots of info there....


----------



## fife (Mar 16, 2011)

Well another update on the smoker selection. I will be going to Sam's to get the Masterbuilt 40" tomorrow. After reading many posts on here and talking to my bro-in-law David (Callahan4life) I think it is a good deal. It is large and has all the bells and whisles to keep me happy. I will once again post how the set up and up comming smoke events go.

So stay tuned.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats on the decision we sure have lots of members with that smoker and most of them really like them


----------



## alelover (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome to the brotherhood. You will learn much here. Be careful though. I know how you fireman like to cook. And if you make good Q you'll end up being the go to guy for firehouse food.


----------



## fife (Mar 17, 2011)

OK

MES40" is unpacked and on the back porch in the break-in phase. This thing looks like it will stand the test of time.

Got the 3 year warranty and it was only $25.00 more YEAAAA.

O here we go.


----------



## fife (Mar 17, 2011)

Well here is my first attempt.

Corn and Sausage

I cooked them at same time at 200 degrees for 3 hours and they turned out GREAT.







This was a rush job but I had to see what the MES40 could do.

Next time I will be sure to add more Pics.

Still a good eat.

Thanks for all the tips.

Robert


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 17, 2011)

Fife, Welcome to SMF, we sure are glad to have you, I assume that you have been getting some pointers from your brother-in-law Callahan4life.  He can cue you in on all the particulars of this site and will be a treasure trove of information for you to glean.  You sure picked a nice smoker, I have several friends that have them and they all seem to love them so looks like your about ready to go!  Again, we sure are glad to have you with us for the ride!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Did you do anything to the corn prior to smoking (i.e.: Spices, Sauces, etc.)?  If not let me know and I will send you some ideas for your future corn smokes.


----------



## fife (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey David:

No this time I just put them on the grill and let it go. They were still tasty but I can tell they need a little touch up.


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 18, 2011)

Try this one:

Smoked BBQ Glazed Corn

Book: Haskett Family Favorites Cookbook
Chapter: Side Dish

Serves: 4

For best results : This recipe has a 6-12 hour inactive prep time (optional)

4 ears cornstarch not husked
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 cloves garlic chopped
1/8 tablespoon crushed red pepper
1 tablespoon light brown sugar
2 tablespoons honey

Peel corn down to the end but do not remove the husk from the cob. Remove all the silk from the corn.

In a medium sized bowl whisk together the remaining ingredients to make a glaze. Spread the glaze on the ears of corn and replace the husk.

Note: For best results allow the corn to sit overnight in the refrigerator after applying glaze, but it is still good if you don't have the time for it to sit.

SMOKER: Place on smoker at 200-225*F for 2-3 hours or until corn has the desired look you want from the smoke.

GRILL: On a medium-high grill place the corn, turning occasionally. Cook for 20 minutes. Once cooked, peel the charred husk away from the cob and serve.


----------



## fife (Mar 18, 2011)

Today's Q

I have put some Chicken and more sausage in the MES40.

I rubbed the chicken with Emeril's BAM original essence front and back.

Put on smoker at 230 degrees for 330 minutes will let it smoke till it hits 175 degrees.

The sausage came off after 245 minutes and the taste test was very good.

PIX to follow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything looks good so far Robert, keep the Qview coming.


----------

